# Help !! International Experience Canada application - Police check question?????



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am in the process of applying for an I Visa and have just received my National Police Check back for my country i live in Britain.

Although i have never committed an official crime when i was a naive 17 year old i reversed in to a car and drove off ! Dumb i know but at the time i was told this was a traffic offence and not criminal. However it has come back on my check an I am really worried this will jeopardise my application.

Do you think they will take into account I was only 17 driving and I'm now 28 with a great track record since and career history to match?
Also do you think I should write a cover letter explaining the circumstances in which the incident took place as the only reason it went to court was if you exceed 6 points in your first 2 years of driving in Britain it's an instant ban and a test retake. As i had started an apprenticeship I asked for 5 points which meant going to court.

Just hoping there's someone out there that could shed some light on the matter or what canada look for in these checks i.e do they have to be squeaky clean?? I would be distraught if this ruined my application and want to give it everything i've got. 

Many Thanks, Alex


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It will not be a problem. You will be regarded as rehabilitated.


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It will not be a problem. You will be regarded as rehabilitated.


Do you think so ? Is that because it was so long ago.. i read somewhere if your under 18 when convicted then its likely admissible so i'm staying optimistic !
May still write a short letter explaining incident though.

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm sure. After 10 years, with the exception of serious major crimes, your conviction is regarded as spent. A letter won't do any harm but it's not necessary.
Good Luck.


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, I'm sure. After 10 years, with the exception of serious major crimes, your conviction is regarded as spent. A letter won't do any harm but it's not necessary.
> Good Luck.


Fingers crossed lane: Many thanks


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey,

Unfortunately I am no expert so cannot guide you on what Canada is looking for. The best thing I would say is apply and they can only say no right? your IEC application money is refunded is you are refused.

I have been In Canada for 2 years under the scheme.

All the best,

Adam


----------



## Ibbos (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I had something of the same on my record, my police check has come back 'No Live Trace' the lady at where my new job is being offered says this is no problem at all.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

no live trace - great news!

give it a go


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep indeed no live trace is great news, your clean lol


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

adamroper said:


> yep indeed no live trace is great news, your clean lol


zombie thread!!!!!


----------

